# over sized gangster hoodies



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

XXXXL fo sho


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Buy an XXL hoodie. They don't make them special.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

then why does this hoody look longer then this one 
Best Prices on Dragon Stain Hoodie Black - Mens Sweatshirts Hoodie Skateboard Snowboard Snowboarding

Best Prices on Foursquare Base Icon Hoodie Black - Mens Sweatshirts Hoodie Skateboard Snowboard Snowboarding


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

redmustang232 said:


> then why does this hoody look longer then this one
> Best Prices on Dragon Stain Hoodie Black - Mens Sweatshirts Hoodie Skateboard Snowboard Snowboarding
> 
> Best Prices on Foursquare Base Icon Hoodie Black - Mens Sweatshirts Hoodie Skateboard Snowboard Snowboarding


uhhh, they're both the same length. the other one just have a looser elastic waste band


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

why do you want one if your not a gangster lol?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

for a joke me and some friends are going to pull on are one friend whos like hardcore punk.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

redmustang232 said:


> for a joke me and some friends are going to pull on are one friend whos like hardcore punk.


lol when are the thug life snowboarders going to start realizing they are a joke:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

ugh. i'm going to start wearing gaper gear and see if it catches on. gaper = the new gansta


----------

